# Resistance bands



## Rocketeer67 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi all,

Has anyone tried York fitness pilates bands? (Look similar to Asda flatbands but from Tesco)

Three types per pack- yellow,light-blue,medium and red heavy. Thickness is almost identical to thera-band blue ,black and gold.

They seem very nippy and of good quality but i dont have a chrony so no solid data on velocities .

Would be nice to hear if anyone else has tried them ,or is going to

Kindest regards Kenny


----------

